# Yuri's Revenge



## jozef de wit (Jul 6, 2009)

I installed complete C & C, including Yuri;s revenge
Legal box.
I can play all direct from pc, except Yuri's Revenge which I can only play by downloading from dvd., Did I explain understandable?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.
Are you saying you can play all the games from the Hard Drive but you can only play Yuri's Revenge by using the DVD?


----------



## jozef de wit (Jul 6, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Hello and welcome to TSF.
> Are you saying you can play all the games from the Hard Drive but you can only play Yuri's Revenge by using the DVD?


Hello,

Yes, indeed.
Yuri's revenge is omitted when installing.

thanks for your quick reaction.

Jozef


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

We need more detail that what you have described. 

Like the type of error message you receive?
Have you installed Yuri's Revenge? 
Do you mean Yuri's Revenge requires the DVD to be in the Drive, which it is but you still can't play the game?


----------



## jozef de wit (Jul 6, 2009)

Aus_Karlos said:


> We need more detail that what you have described.
> 
> Like the type of error message you receive?
> Have you installed Yuri's Revenge?
> Do you mean Yuri's Revenge requires the DVD to be in the Drive, which it is but you still can't play the game?


----------



## jozef de wit (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello, I can only play Yuri's revenge by inserting the dvd
All others games of Command and conquer can be played direct from hard disk.

I tried several times to download Yuri's revenge to hard disk, but without result.

When installing the game, yuri's revenge ia not loaded.

When playing from dvd, it takes a long time to load,.

Hope you have a solution.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

If the game requires the disk to be in the drive then it needs to be in there. There is no other way around it. You can however copy some of the game disk files over to the HDD to where Yuri's Revenge is installed to. (C:\westwood\yuri) or where ever the game is installed.
Files like - 
Movies.mix
maps.mix
Multi.mix
theme.mix

Copy them to the directory of the game and it should limit the access to the CD drive. But you still need it in there to play.


----------

